# Unbekannter Fisch



## edelpacker (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Den kleinen habe ich seit Herbst 2007 im Teich. Er wird größer und größer (im Moment ca. 7cm). Weiss jemand, was das für ein Fisch ist??

Foto 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Frank (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Hallo Michael,

hast du auch Goldfische in deinem Teich?

Ich tippe mal darauf, das es ein __ Goldfisch ist, der noch goldig werden muss.


----------



## canis (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

hallo

für mich sieht das auch nach einem __ goldfisch aus, wenn auch nach einem äusserst dicken!

LG
David


----------



## edelpacker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen, die meine Befürchtung bestätigen. Ich habe noch aus "Jugendsünden" eini Schleierschwanzweibchen.
Auch dieses Jahr wird sie von den Shubunkins gejagt.
Dabei will ich die eigentlich loswerden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hardliner (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Von der Farbe und Form her würde ich sagen, dass das eine __ Karausche ist.


----------



## Wild (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Hallo, 
könnte auch ein __ Giebel sein. Vielleicht eingeschleppt...
Gruß Wild


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

hallo
also meine nachkommen der uralt goldfische sind in der regel schwarz,-werden dann nach 2-3 jahren rot.

mischlinge aus __ shubunkin/ __ goldfisch  sind  in den farben der eltern . je nachdem welche hauptfarbe  und zeichnung der shubunkin hat stark gemustert, mal mehr mal weniger bunt. Sarasso/ Goldfisch sind rot-weiß  in der regel und inzucht goldfische  sind hell und bleiben das auch.
schleierschwänze/ goldfische bleiben in der regel farblich wie die eltern.

einen   goldfisch dieser farbe hatte ich noch nie .

gruß ulla


----------



## Steffen (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Hi, würde auch sagen das es kein __ Goldfisch ist !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein __ Goldfisch.


----------



## alexander1 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

ja was denn nun?xD


----------



## llmeyerll (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Es ist sicher keine reine __ Karausche.  Wenn dann ist es ein __ Giebel...und somit könnte es auch ein Goldfische sein!

Ich hoffe für dich dass er so bleibt...ist doch wesentlich schöner!


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

 warum heißt ein __ Goldfisch _Goldfisch?_

dies ist der erste goldfisch , wenns einer ist, der seinen namen zu recht trägt 

dann geh ich mal an den teich und taufe meine alten  *goldfische* in  rotfische, orangefische etc um.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> warum heißt ein __ Goldfisch _Goldfisch?_
> 
> dies ist der erste goldfisch , wenns einer ist, der seinen namen zu recht trägt
> 
> dann geh ich mal an den teich und taufe meine alten  *goldfische* in  rotfische, orangefische etc um.




so ein sinnloses Posting....


Dein Fisch ist ein sehr junger Goldfisch der sich noch nicht umgefärbt hat.Es gibt leider sehr viele die nicht wissen, dass junge Goldfische nicht orange sind sondern nur schwarz-grau aussehen bis sie eine bestimmte Größe erreicht haben. Und dann denken immer viele sie haben sich eine andere Fischart eingeschleppt.Alleine wie oft das in diesem Forum schon gefragt wurde. Junge Goldfische sehen dem __ Giebel bzw. der __ Karausche sehr ähnlich wiel die Fischarten verwandt sind. Es ist allerdings kein normaler Goldfisch sondern eine Zuchtform(wahrscheinlich __ Schleierschwanz)


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



> so ein sinnloses Posting....
> 
> 
> Dein Fisch ist ein sehr junger __ Goldfisch der sich noch nicht umgefärbt hat.Es gibt leider sehr viele die nicht wissen, dass junge Goldfische nicht orange sind sondern nur schwarz-grau aussehen bis sie eine bestimmte Größe erreicht haben. Und dann denken immer viele sie haben sich eine andere Fischart eingeschleppt.Alleine wie oft das in diesem Forum schon gefragt wurde. Junge Goldfische sehen dem __ Giebel bzw. der __ Karausche sehr ähnlich wiel die Fischarten verwandt sind. Es ist allerdings kein normaler Goldfisch sondern eine Zuchtform(wahrscheinlich __ Schleierschwanz



   

vielleicht hätte ich für dich dazuschreiben sollen, daß mein post  nicht so ganz ernst gemeint ist..... 



> sister_in_act hallo
> also meine nachkommen der uralt goldfische sind in der regel schwarz,-werden dann nach 2-3 jahren rot.



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 

gruß ulla


----------



## Rheno (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Hallo, habe auch  2 oder 3 von solchen fischen, im teich und aus meiner sicht sind es Goldfische die Ihre Farbe noch erhalten müssen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hätte ich für dich dazuschreiben sollen, daß mein post  nicht so ganz ernst gemeint ist.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



denkst du das weiß ich nicht? Und trotzdem hat in diesem Forum ein OT Post nichts zu suchen.


----------



## alexander1 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

 :beeten1 Spassbremse


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> denkst du das weiß ich nicht? Und trotzdem hat in diesem Forum ein OT Post nichts zu suchen.



Hallo namenloser "Karpfenchamp"!

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich ein 104-jähriger der mal grade 10 Tage hier angemeldet ist, sich ein Urteil darüber erlauben kann und darf, was in diesem Forum hier etwas zu suchen hat und was nicht.

Oder hast Du Dich hier nur angemeldet, um hier rumzustänkern???

Das "Herzlich Willkommen" verkneif ich mir in diesem Fall mal.

Christine


----------



## chromis (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Ach Christine,

wenn er jetzt schon 104 Jahre alt ist, dann wird er ja nicht mehr allzu lange hier rumstänkern


----------



## Teichfutzi (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

und wenn er wirklich 104 jahre alt ist


----------



## March (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Ob der User 104, 80, 60, 40 oder 30 Jahre ist, doch egal!!! (Hat je eh nix mit dem Thema zutun)

Es ist wahrscheinlich ein __ Goldfisch ...
__ Karausche und __ Giebel schließe ich aus.

Karausche/Giebel können es aus 4 GRÜNDEN nicht sein: 
(1.)Karauschen haben einen kleinen dunklen Fleck am Schwanzstiel
...und... 
(2.)nicht so eine ausgeschnittene Schwanzflosse

(3.)Geibel haben nicht so große/dicke Bauchflossen
...aber...
(4.) eine etwas längere Rückenflosse (fast bis zur Schwanzflosse)


----------

